# Kellie Gator



## Kellie Gator (Jan 19, 2012)

I wanted to make a bio for the heck of it. It's not a traditional one because Kellie's not a lot like other fursonas (not trying to claim I'm original or anything). Here we go.

*Name:* Kellie Gator.
*Species:* Crocodile, which means her name is a rather confusing mystery. For all we know she could be related to Hannah Barbera's Wally Gator.
*Sex:* Yes please Female.
*Height:* 1.5 feet (can vary from time to time).
*Weight:* Asking her this might result in losing your face.
*Clothes:* Varies, but she most commonly wears a black top and a pair of black wristbands on each arm. She doesn't wear anything below the waist which has spawned many controversies in the local newspapers.

*Appearance:* Short, bright green and yellow scales/skin, yellow eyes. She's not very slim compared to other girls due to her height and voracious (lol) nature.

*Personality:* Caffeine plays a big part in her behavior, she can easily range from grumpy and tired to annoyingly hyperactive and cheerful. In other words, she's buttfuck insane. She's often rebellious and refuses to conform to mundane things like not eating helpless animals in the zoo.

*History: *What history? There's no official canon to Kellie because it just leaves endless possibility and freedom.

*Likes:* Loud music, caffeine, food, doing whatever comes to mind.
*Dislikes:* Those assholes who flushed her down the toilet when she was young because she wouldn't stop trashing the house when they ran out of coffee.

*Theme song: *Festerday.
*Picture:





*(the artist in question)

I don't feel perfectly happy with this even if I wasn't entirely serious but there it is. If you have any opinions feel free to give them although I won't do things like giving her some sort of backstory or markings or some other clichÃ©. I'm open to suggestions in tweaking her design as well if necessary.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know about tweaking her design, but I love her profile... made me laugh.


----------



## Cult (Jan 19, 2012)

Kellie, you've got a great sense of humor, and I think you shouldn't change your picture.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 20, 2012)

If you say so. I just figured, maybe she could at least use some webbed feet? I'm not sure. Might look off when her hands are normal but you can say the same for horse durrsonas.


----------

